# New Knurling Tool



## Mirage_Man (Feb 21, 2009)

MSC ran a one day 40% off sale a week or so ago and I picked up a new knurling tool. It's a Knurlcraft (Eaglerock) heavy duty scissor type knurling tool. I played around with it a little but still need some more time with it to make it work right in ti. In aluminum it works beautifully.

Here's a few pics of it.


----------



## G1K (Feb 21, 2009)

That's a nice looking tool. A scissor type is on my short list of tools to buy in the near future.

MSC seems to be having 30-40% off sales quite frequently these days.


**Edit, what the MSC number for it?
R


----------



## Mirage_Man (Feb 21, 2009)

G1K said:


> **Edit, what the MSC number for it?
> R



Here you go. http://www1.mscdirect.com/CGI/GSDRVSM?PACACHE=000000085694762 

I would not have bought it at the $30* above* MSRP they have it listed for . With the 40% off it was at least a little easier to swallow and well below MSRP even with shipping and tax.


----------



## Anglepoise (Feb 21, 2009)

Mirage_Man said:


> I played around with it a little but still need some more time with it to make it work right in ti.





For Ti, you might want to visit http://www.accu-trak.com/
and get a pair of carbide shafts and some good American made cobalt knurls.

Not the complete fix for Ti, but will help allot.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Feb 21, 2009)

Anglepoise said:


> For Ti, you might want to visit http://www.accu-trak.com/
> and get a pair of carbide shafts and some good American made cobalt knurls.
> 
> Not the complete fix for Ti, but will help allot.



Thanks. If you look at pic #3 you can see the tool already has carbide pins. Cobalt wheels are on the list of things to get :thumbsup:,


----------



## G1K (Feb 21, 2009)

Mirage_Man said:


> Here you go. http://www1.mscdirect.com/CGI/GSDRVSM?PACACHE=000000085694762
> 
> I would not have bought it at the $30* above* MSRP they have it listed for . With the 40% off it was at least a little easier to swallow and well below MSRP even with shipping and tax.




The link doesn't work, goes to an error search page.


Ryan


----------



## Mirage_Man (Feb 21, 2009)

G1K said:


> The link doesn't work, goes to an error search page.
> 
> 
> Ryan



Here's the MSC# 09330960


----------



## G1K (Feb 21, 2009)

Mirage_Man said:


> Here's the MSC# 09330960




That worked. Thanks.

Ryan


----------



## SafetyBob (Feb 26, 2009)

Brian, thanks for testing that one for me. I have been eyeing those things and all the variations and been going crazy over the past couple of years. 

Nice to have your honest opinion of how, what, why......

Bob E.


----------



## garilla (Feb 26, 2009)

*MSC sales how do you find out ?*

How are you finding out when the MSC one day sales are being held ?
Is it at their site?


----------



## wquiles (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: MSC sales how do you find out ?*



garilla said:


> How are you finding out when the MSC one day sales are being held ?
> Is it at their site?



You sign up and/or create an account with them. If you select the right option, they will automatically send you an email with those special offers. This works for both MSC and Enco (owned by the same parent company!).

Will


----------

